# some cool pics



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I love these pictures


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The first pic is awsome, 
you should enter it in non-p potm


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great timing in the first pic, nicely done









Those cichlids are looking SWEET







but I have said this to you before.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice lookin africans

that 1st pic wold have my vote


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

VERY COOL CICHLIDS !


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

potm


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wats that first fish???


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> wats that first fish???
> [snapback]1156002[/snapback]​


Nimbochromis venustus


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

first and last pics look really nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Lol Great!!! Just what I was wanting to see badly!!! A african Bumblebee (I think thats what its called) cichlid taking a dump!

Lol and great pics!!!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

3xtacie said:


> Lol Great!!! Just what I was wanting to see badly!!! A african Bumblebee (I think thats what its called) cichlid taking a dump!
> 
> Lol and great pics!!!
> [snapback]1156321[/snapback]​


It's not a bumblebee cichlid, but it's taking a dump.

At least you got that right


----------

